# Are Blaptica dubia roaches available in Australia?



## Laghairt (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been reading about various feeder insects on overseas forums and it seems that the most popular feeder cockroach outside Aus is the Blaptica dubia. From what I've read these guys have a number of advantages over the speckled feeder roaches or "woodies" we have here in Aus.

I was just wondering if anyone in Aus has Blaptica dubia? I would be very interested in starting my own colony.

Cheers


----------



## mister3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Feeding our pet frilled neck lizard "Lucy" - YouTube

what type of roaches are in this video? are they "woodies"?


----------

